# Chicken breasteses



## Bruce B (Feb 19, 2005)

Fatz,

Did you brine them or marinate them at all?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

Precisely my problem with breasts..I pretty much only eat thighs...some, including many women around here, won't eat the dark meat.

  So,  last time I did em (just a few days ago), I marinaded them for 3 hours in a thin bbq sauce (Rev. Marvins Hot...vinegar, mustard, etc.), pounded them in the sauce while in a plastic bag, and wrapped them in bacon.

  Closely monitored my temps till internals got to 160.  Put a little baby swiss on top.  Excellent, much better than I thought.  Still prefer thighs (I really like the boneless skinless thighs prepared the same way), but I guess I can eat the breasts every now and then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

I've always liked dark meat more than white.  It has a better taste in my opinion.

FATZ, I like marinading in Italian dressing too.  I've heard that vacuum sealing will speed the process, but I've yet to figure out how to vacuum seal a liquid.  Someone must know how to do it though...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

Now I've never heard of the vaccing to speed up marinading, but I've seen a product that basically does the same thing.  Big Ugly had a plastic dish with an air pump on top that forced out the air and supposedly forced the marinade into the meat.  Can't say I saw a real big difference.

But here is how I vac pak liquids...it works great, and if this takes off, I want to be credited with the title "Morgan Method" like Minion.  Money comes with that right?

  Put the liquid (or anything that's wet) in a freezer bag, and close it almost all the way.  Put this bag inside the vac bag, with the open end away from the opening of the vac bag.  Vac and seal.  A little will run out, but it works far far far better than any other method I know.

  Again, that's the  "Morgan Method."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I'll give you credit for that, not that's it's worth anything!    If you have a problem with the liquid still getting to the seal, I'd bet that placing a folded up paper towel inside the seal would take care of it.

Vacuuming marinaded meat is suppose to help "draw" the liquid into the meat as opposed to just letting it sit there.  So I've read...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

I've done the paper towel thing, it works ok, but not so well with soup or stock.  and that thing is nasty when you take it out. :smt087


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2005)

Has anybody tried putting the vacumn bag with marinade and product to be marinaded in draw under countertop area. Put vacumn machine at edge of counter and insert edge of bag into vacumer. Bag would be bent at a 90* angle. Vacumn bag and seal. It should keep the liquid down. Other stuff that was wet to be vacumn selsed and then frozen, I put in bag first, partial freeze item then vacumn and seal after partial freeze. It always works.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

Dang it Nick....you're interferin' with my method!   ;-)


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 19, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I've always liked dark meat more than white.  It has a better taste in my opinion.
> 
> FATZ, I like marinading in Italian dressing too.  I've heard that vacuum sealing will speed the process, but I've yet to figure out how to vacuum seal a liquid.  Someone must know how to do it though...


 Bill, my FS 1060 has a little port and it came with their hard plastic containers and a little hose. Does your model have the port? If so just grab a couple of their containers to try your marinade thing out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, my 1050 has that but I don't think I can get anything of any size in that little pint or quart sized jar.   Sorry.. How can one set it up for meat in a bag (marinading of course)?


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 19, 2005)

FoodSaver website shows some vac containers up to 4 qt Bill. Right now the 4 qt is half price at $14, $20 for a 2 qt + a 4 qt. They also have a  2 1/4 qt Marinating rig, but I dunno, I think I'd rather get two 4 qts myself. Then again, the rectangular ones would be better for some things like 1/4 chickens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, hell!  I had no idea about that stuff.  Thanks Shawn. 8) 

Hey FATZ ~ There you go, bud...Is it too late for you to try that today?? :P


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 19, 2005)

NP Bill, I'm intreested in it as well. I think they'd be great for ltots of stuff like slaw or bean salad. Should keep fruit salad from going brown that kind of thing.

Neway, I noticed they have a factory outlet page here. They have the marinators on this page for under $20.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm on it, Shawn ~ Thanks bud!  8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> ...  Seasoned, as I said with "house" seasoning.
> ROCK ON!!!!


Tease!!  :smt036


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2005)

Is that Paula Dean's 'house seasoning' or Fatz's 'house seasoning'?  :?


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2005)

That's the three things in her 'House Seasoning'.

Recipe used to be on this site.  Don't know anymore.


----------

